# Petland... Ugh.



## sweebab (Feb 4, 2013)

Now, I already avoid this place because they sell animals in their stores, but now I have another gripe. 

I've been looking at cat dishes on Amazon for a couple days, since I want to add a few to my collection (in addition to feeding my cats I find cat dishes are the perfect size for holding different ingredients while cooking... hey I washed 'em!) but I was having trouble deciding. I wanted to feel them and see what they looked like in person before buying. 

So since the bowls I was looking at were pretty recognizable brands and I live about three blocks from a Petland, I decided to pay them a visit and check out the cat bowls in-store.

So I get there, and about half the sales floor is dedicated to live animals and half to supplies. I head to the supplies and look... and look... and look...

It turns out, about 85% of the supplies are for dogs. There's two small aisles for small animal, bird, and reptile supplies. And in the back, literally against the back wall, is about a 20-foot long area of shelving for cat supplies. Really?! Not even an aisle for cats!

Now, I'm not knocking dogs, but come on! Last I heard, there were more pet cats in the US than dogs since cat owners tend to own multiple cats while many dog owners have just one dog.

There was an entire aisle (both sides of the aisle) dedicated to just dog collars, harnesses, and leashes. For cats? One metal display hook with about 6 collars. There were large pallets of dog food dominating the sales floor in addition to one entire side of the store stocked top to bottom with dozens of brands of dog food. Cats? One display of canned, with 5 flavors of one brand. For dry, there were about 8 flavors of 3 different brands. Litter boxes? One type of one brand that was marked at $33 while next door Walmart has the exact same one for $12 (I know because I own a couple of those boxes and I got them from Walmart). Cat trees? Nope. Interactive cat toys (wands, "fishing poles", balls tracks, etc)? Nope.

And for my cat bowls? The entire reason I went there? They had 2. Not 2 brands or 2 colors... just 2 ugly bowls jumbled on a shelf with a few miscellaneous catnip mice. UGH!

Petland already repulses those of us who know how poorly their animals are treated, now it seems they also don't care if they alienate an enormous population of cat owners that want a decent selection of food, toys, and supplies for their pets.

I don't care if dogs get more attention than cats, or if dogs get the majority of the sales floor, but that pathetic cat supply display tells me that Petland doesn't give a crap about cats. 

Truthfully, I should have know. Right near the front door was a cage packed with about 8 "purebred" kittens, all of which were lying around listlessly while kids poked at them.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't think that store has any locations in my area. Ugh... maybe I should consider myself lucky! We have PetCo, PetSmart, and an excellent independent small chain (only 4 stores in NYS and one in MA) called Benson's. I mostly end up at Benson's when I need to buy anything cat-related.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Our Petland has a ton of cat stuff. Infact, it has the best selection of cat stuff of all the pet stores here.

That being said, I don't buy stuff there. Their prices are retarded

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweebab (Feb 4, 2013)

I admit I get almost all my cat supplies from Amazon since I have a Prime account. When I find myself in need of something quick I buy from Pet People. It's pricey compared to Amazon or other on-line stores but they don't sell animals, they have a great selection (I'd estimate 25% of their sales floor is cat supplies), and the staff is *very* friendly and knowledgeable. 

And they seem to hire mostly adults. I'm old enough to have "back in my day..." stories and I'd rather not have a teenager try to tell me what's best for my pet when I've owned cats for longer than they've been alive... haha.

EDIT: Deafdogs&cats - I'm glad to know Petland hasn't completely marginalized cat owners. I wonder if the guy or gal who owns my Petland just hates cats! I was seriously disappointed.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Our store is very large though. They have one isle and most of the back wall full of cat stuff, there are probably about 30 or more cat trees and scratchers, for example. I think it's up to the owners of the store, quite honestly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

No Petland here, either. I've found my small local stores the best when it comes to a lot of quality kitty things. Some things are really pricey, like the Feliway products, but I mostly go to buy food, litter, wand toys/refills or catnip.

For bowls, (that you'd use for cooking and cat feeding), I'd go to regular stores and look around. Others here have said they go to thrift stores or dollar stores and found desert bowls or the like for a good deal. I'd just keep my eyes open when and if I window shop! I go to my local Japanese asian market around here for small dishes! 

Good luck in finding your bowls!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

There are no petlands around here anymore and it makes me happy. My whole family loves boxers and they were selling a sick boxer puppy for 2k. Never went there again.

Luckily, I have a local holistic pet store near me that carries Merlin's food and for less than Petsmart.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Far be it from me to defend Petland. I didn't even know they were still in business...all the ones around here closed years ago. But...as a pet supply store owner I can tell you that the people on this forum are a big exception as far as cat owners go. 

For the most part, cats are treated as second class citizens. I have customers that will buy a $90 bag of dog food, 4 bags of treats, 2 new toys etc. and they absently say "gee, maybe I should get something better than Friskies for the cat...ah, maybe next time". Or they get all that stuff for the dog and pick up 4 little cans as "a treat for the cat". My store is about 85-90% dog...and that's pretty good compared to most stores...only because I'm a cat person. In general, cat owners just don't spend the kind of money dog people do...if I have a choice of filling up a 4 ft section with dog toys or cat toys...I'm going to pick dog. It will produce way more income than if I choose cat. It's just good business sense.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Petland here no longer sells cats and dogs. They went into partnership with Alberta Animal Services, the animal control people. They renovated their animal area and now only shelter pets are there...

But thet still sell small animals 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i do petco...i work across the street. i dont like them....because they are VERY expensive....but they got LOTS of cat stuff....trees, toys, blankets, medicine, brushes, food, litter etc....anytime i needed something quick....they have had it.....although....more money....but it was convenience that won me over.....and Marshall  they only deal with rescues and always have WONDERFUL cats .....always. i go in every week to see who still there or who got adopted. the rescue comes in and feeds/cleans/medicates the cats...not petco.


----------

